#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >     .

## Goblin_Gaga

*Disclaimer:          .  ,   *  
*Disclaimer2:   ,      ,    *  

** 

.   .           .     ,        ,     .    ,     ,      .        ,    : ,       ,      .         ,               .         , ,     .  , , ,   ,        .  ,  ,   . 

         . ,  ,   ,    ,       ,         .    ,  ,    ,      .    ,      ,    ,       ,      .   ,        ,         ,  ,  .        ,    ,       ,           .        ,        . 

  - ,     ,      ,        . ,   ?    , , ,           .    ,                ,     .      ,    ?  ,    ,   ,            . 

,  ,             ,      -      .      ,  , ,             .      ,         ,    ,              . 

 ,  -      .          ,                .          .  ,    . 

** 

   . ,    ,      ,      .      - ,     -  ,       .     , , , ,           .               ,     .         -     .      .          . 

   ,      ,               .              . -,        ,     ,  -,      .   ,   ,      ,   ,    , ,    ,   .   . 

            .  ,            ,      .       ,          ,    ,         ,     .   ,     ,     .      . 

,   ,  ,        ,         .             ,         .          ,      ,       .   , ,      .   ,   ,        .

----------

